# Pygocentrus caribe



## Piro

few pics of my caribe


----------



## TheCableGuy

Nice Caribe!! They look massive!! How big are they?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Wow! Give is some details on them and the tank. Very impressive.


----------



## Sheppard

omfg...Stunning.


----------



## Us And Them

those things are HUGE ! they look like they are 14+ I could be Wrong. But OMFG. thats intense you should try and breed em


----------



## D.D.Denham

Man...that is THE nicest caribe shoal I have EVER seen!!







You would think there would be fin rips/bites galore with those guys, but they are all mint







Please share some details (tank size, filtration, water params, feeding/diet, etc.)...very, VERY impressive, you've done an AMAZING job!!







(...anyway you want to fly that aquarium over to Canada?, willing to pay $$$)


----------



## His Majesty

wow those things are monstorous









one of the best setups ive seen

how big is the tank. and how big are the caribe?


----------



## james79

very nice


----------



## locust

Beauties, did they grow out in that tank?


----------



## Zulu Warrior

Very Nice mate









Your doing a good job keeping the tank looking so natural with those big fellas in there!


----------



## Steve.

Very nice shoal that....some nice monsters in there.


----------



## bigshawn

Oooo, nice and big boys to love the set-up man...........


----------



## Piro

Thanks for the nice comments, I'm glad you guys love it.

The fish grew a lot the last years, but I didn't grew them out this way, I bought them all a bit smaller. 
The fish are from biggest down to smallest: 36 cm, 35 cm, 30 cm, 26 cm, and 20 cm.(don't know how much this is in inches)
The tank size is 200cm x 70 cm x 70 cm, the fish eat very well and I have weekly waterchanges (1/4).
Although they are doing well right now, the tank is getting a bit to small


----------



## TheWayThingsR

14", 13.5", 12", 10" and 8"

Very nice, I hope to get my Caribe, Tern and reds to 14" someday.


----------



## jp80911

they look awesome Piro~! 
no wonder you had sold the wolffish, other wise it'll get eaten.
I wonder how long will take mine to get that big. any chance of sharing a feeding video?


----------



## Piro

jp80911 said:


> they look awesome Piro~!
> no wonder you had sold the wolffish, other wise it'll get eaten.
> I wonder how long will take mine to get that big. any chance of sharing a feeding video?


The caribe wouldn't have eaten the wolffish, the problem was that my Hoplias attacked and dameged my caribe. In about 7 years they must reach this length if you take good care off them(I even think it's possible in less then 7 years if you give them a lot of space en fresh water). A friend of mine is busy makin' a dvd with all kind off piranha-species, so probably one day you will see some feeding video's on the internet.


----------



## frankie09c

some intense caribe, great set up!

any idea how many gallons that tank holds guys?


----------



## DBlackman

Wow... very impressive!


----------



## jp80911

frankie09c said:


> they look awesome Piro~!
> no wonder you had sold the wolffish, other wise it'll get eaten.
> I wonder how long will take mine to get that big. any chance of sharing a feeding video?


The caribe wouldn't have eaten the wolffish, the problem was that my Hoplias attacked and dameged my caribe. In about 7 years they must reach this length if you take good care off them(I even think it's possible in less then 7 years if you give them a lot of space en fresh water). A friend of mine is busy makin' a dvd with all kind off piranha-species, so probably one day you will see some feeding video's on the internet.








[/quote]

I guess I should scratch my cohab idea then....and have 6.5 more years to go for mine to get that big...
anyway, please do post the link when the video is available since you had to make us wait


----------



## Pit_man

awsome p's you have there


----------



## Armand_caribe

OMG!!!







stunning Caribes...


----------



## BanditBrother

They are some awesome specimens mate!!! Cant w8 2 get my new setup!!!!!


----------



## TJcali

wow bro your caribes are awsome and thats one bad ass set up


----------



## Ja'eh

That's one beautiful badass looking shoal you have there.


----------



## jamezgt

those guys are huge!!


----------



## leg89

sure doesn't look like a 2 meters tank, but with specimens so huge! haha sure a great great shoal. congrats and how old are those monsters? do i understand they're anout 7years old?

nywaz congrats!


----------



## Soul Assassin

WOW, what a setup







love those caribe


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Nice Caribe.







They make a 250gl look small.


----------



## assclown

that group is absolutely stunning, by far the best ive seen


----------



## FEEFA

Holy Hell wtf do you feed those fish? Great tank and fish my friend


----------



## black_piranha

some real monsters there

how long have you had them?


----------



## Jaycee

Beautiful fish man


----------

